
Sequoia Capital Hires Yahoo’s Jess Lee as First Woman U.S. Investing Partner - endswapper
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-20/sequoia-capital-hires-yahoo-s-jess-lee-as-first-woman-u-s-investing-partner
======
ktamura
This is just great.

I have a couple of mutual friends with Jess Lee from my time at Stanford, and
no one from back in the day thought she was exactly the type to become a
venture capitalist.

The rest of her story is probably more well-publicized: choosing a PM job at
Google as opposed to an engineering job at Intuit, turning from a No. 1
Polyvore fan to its CEO who led its acquisition by Yahoo! And now, she's the
first (honestly, I am surprised that she's the first) US investing partner at
Sequoia.

There are many things I am not particularly fond of about Silicon Valley, but
her well-deserved ascent in the valley embodies so much of the positive
qualities about Silicon Valley.

